# Dish TV vs TAta sky which is best ????



## dinesh_mettur (Jan 5, 2007)

hi dudes 
am going 2 buy a Dth ie Dish tv or tata Sky ???
i wanna 2 know which is better 
i heard that tata sky is costly and Rs 300per month 
am going 2 buy for a room am a student 
so i think dish tv is best !!! Rs 3000 and i need to see only sports channel 
Is there channel package is avail in dish tv ??

am having tv tuner in my pc is it possile to view dish tv with tv tuner and is it possbile 2 record the match???


----------



## dashingsingh (Jan 5, 2007)

FOR ME TATA SKY IS BETTER THAN DISH TV
dish tv is bit old now and tata sky's clarity is better than dish tv......
well as for monthly charges go ,if u want it for a single connection...tata sky's monthly chargwe  is rs.300 but tata sky lets u connect 3 more connections from the same dish for rs.100 monthly per connection(u will also need seperate box per extra connection + installation charges per extra connection will be halfed).
well i am having a adjustment with my neighbours........
four of our families have to pay a total of rs.600 per month.
that means u will have to pay 150rs per month provided ur other friends agree to adjust with you.
go with the quality


----------



## sai_cool (Jan 5, 2007)

non-sense!

i have both tata sky and dish tv at home. 
Quality wise - both are same.
Feature wise - Both are same.

The only difference being tat u dont get zee channels like z-cafe, z-sports and zee tv on tat sky.

If u jus want the sports channel only, pick dish tv and select the Rs.200/month package.

For more details visit *www.dishtvindia.in/static/dishtvschemes.asp
__________
This is the link to the package i am talkin about : *www.dishtvindia.in/static/packDishWelcome.asp


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Jan 6, 2007)

so if i get a tata sky how many connections will be given in one setup??


----------



## a_medico (Jan 6, 2007)

My vote - Tata Sky


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 8, 2007)

tata sky gives u 6month sub free


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 8, 2007)

TATA sky gets more votes and also their marketing is better as we have seen more ads of them.. i have seen both of them and both the quality is same ... 

there are some price diff though like the Movie on call is costly in Tata


----------



## nix (Jan 11, 2007)

does dish TV give DVD picture quality??


----------



## chesss (Jan 13, 2007)

> well i am having a adjustment with my neighbours........
> four of our families have to pay a total of rs.600 per month.


Cool thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 13, 2007)

heard tata is gona increase price to Rs.550 in a few months n giv 500 odd channels


----------



## Stick (Jan 13, 2007)

dashingsingh said:
			
		

> FOR ME TATA SKY IS BETTER THAN DISH TV
> dish tv is bit old now and tata sky's clarity is better than dish tv......
> well as for monthly charges go ,if u want it for a single connection...tata sky's monthly chargwe is rs.300 but tata sky lets u connect 3 more connections from the same dish for rs.100 monthly per connection(u will also need seperate box per extra connection + installation charges per extra connection will be halfed).
> well i am having a adjustment with my neighbours........
> ...



In that case all 4 families will run same program as the Main TV running with? 

Sau if First TV open "M TV" than other 3 coumpulsry need to watch "M TV" they can not switch to other channels. Is it true?


----------



## iinfi (Jan 13, 2007)

i think TATA has an option wherein you can connect 2-3 other TVs to the same set-top box for nominal extra cost. but that is convenient if you have 1-2 TVs in your same house.
i wonder whether you have to goto your neighbour's house to change the channel as you can change the channel frm the set-top box only. (i m not sure though.)


----------



## krrrish (Jan 13, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> In that case all 4 families will run same program as the Main TV running with?
> 
> Sau if First TV open "M TV" than other 3 coumpulsry need to watch "M TV" they can not switch to other channels. Is it true?



True only if other 3 tv 's dont have the rs 3000 box each .


----------



## Apollo (Jan 13, 2007)

sai_cool said:
			
		

> The only difference being tat u dont get zee channels like z-cafe, z-sports and zee tv on tat sky.


Saw a leaflet of TataSky, the other day, and it boasted of telecasting all the channels mentioned above.


----------



## techno tublai (Jan 14, 2007)

No if one family watches MTV then all the others will not be forced to watch the same. this is because the Signal Decoding occurs in the STB, connected directly to one TV. In case of multi-user config, each user will be provided with a seperate STB and they will only share the signal coming from the parabolic dish antennae, thats all. And yes, the channel selection and surfing occurs from the STB and not through the TV itself. Thus you will be able to watch over 250 channels even if your TV may support only a couple. About the DVD picture quality, DVD quality means a scanning resolution of over 720X540 pixels for a 16:9 ratio. As any electronics grad will know, our TV screen supports only 625 (mathematical, actual it is 525 or less) lines of horizontal scanning resolution and distinctively a surround sound track. So you are not watching a DVD quality movie. Maybe what they try to mean is that as the signal is processed in the digital domain, there is much less noise and interference and as a result, lint free pics are produced. And as you are a student, preferably you live in a hostel or a dorm. In that case you will be leaving after a couple of yrs. So the equipments like STB and the dish antannae will be useless. Wait for a few more days for any better offer.


----------



## Stick (Jan 14, 2007)

techno tublai said:
			
		

> No if one family watches MTV then all the others will not be forced to watch the same. this is because the Signal Decoding occurs in the STB, connected directly to one TV. In case of multi-user config, each user will be provided with a seperate STB and they will only share the signal coming from the parabolic dish antennae, thats all. And yes, the channel selection and surfing occurs from the STB and not through the TV itself. Thus you will be able to watch over 250 channels even if your TV may support only a couple. About the DVD picture quality, DVD quality means a scanning resolution of over 720X540 pixels for a 16:9 ratio. As any electronics grad will know, our TV screen supports only 625 (mathematical, actual it is 525 or less) lines of horizontal scanning resolution and distinctively a surround sound track. So you are not watching a DVD quality movie. Maybe what they try to mean is that as the signal is processed in the digital domain, there is much less noise and interference and as a result, lint free pics are produced. And as you are a student, preferably you live in a hostel or a dorm. In that case you will be leaving after a couple of yrs. So the equipments like STB and the dish antannae will be useless. Wait for a few more days for any better offer.





> Originally Posted by *dashingsingh*
> _FOR ME TATA SKY IS BETTER THAN DISH TV
> dish tv is bit old now and tata sky's clarity is better than dish tv......
> well as for monthly charges go ,if u want it for a single connection...tata sky's monthly chargwe is rs.300 but tata sky lets u connect 3 more connections from the same dish for rs.100 monthly per connection(u will also need seperate box per extra connection + installation charges per extra connection will be halfed).
> ...


_

We are discussing on above point posted by dashingsingh
_


----------



## techno tublai (Jan 14, 2007)

YES we ARE. but for others like iinfi, their question is to be answered. And my post does answer ur question too, doesn't it??


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 14, 2007)

Tata sky


----------



## nanur (Jan 24, 2007)

STICK TO YOUR OLD CABLE OPERATOR--- it is cheaper and better than the so called DTH operators..read my  review at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=396941&posted=1#post396941


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 24, 2007)

Both r crystal-clear... I luv both.. esp.. TATASky....

But my vote goes to.... My Local CableWallah... He gives me the channels what I want... not what he chooses to... I hate DishTV & TATASky for that... The suck for the mere fact that don't gimme all my fav channels... forget the part of reasonable rates...


----------



## ajin115 (Mar 22, 2007)

If i fails to pay monthly fee in case of tatasky is it shows free to air channels like dishtv or i have to pay for viewing that channels too?


----------



## alian1980 (Mar 22, 2007)

No....you will not be able to watch free to air channels if you dont pay the monthly fee. DISH TV uses the same satellite NSS6 using which DD broadcasts the channel, so with DISH TV you can get the 33 FTA and 24 audio channels as well.


----------



## gigyaster (Mar 22, 2007)

But I think so dishtv will no longer be able to give FTA channels since DD Direct+ is moving to the new satellite, I think so the name of the satellite is Insat4B, but dishtv promises to launch 30-40 channels more only after DD DTH moves to Insat4B.


----------



## dissel (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't want to start another thread....People who have Tata Sky in this forum,just want to know....
*Is there any other Package option for Tata sky except the Super Saver package (Rs.300/- per month)* ?...I search the Website but there is no info.
Help Line no. just not working for my place right now....and they have no e-mail address in the site.
Only a form option available where I must put my contact details which I don't want.


----------



## krrrish (Apr 8, 2007)

nope .. there is no there option . 


d fone lines need to b tried 3-4 times to get through .. dnt knw y tht happens everytime.


----------



## asif1231 (Apr 9, 2007)

tataaaaaaaa sky


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 9, 2007)

nanur said:
			
		

> STICK TO YOUR OLD CABLE OPERATOR--- it is cheaper and better than the so called DTH operators..read my  review at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=396941&posted=1#post396941



Cable Operator is thing of the past. Satellite TV is for the present. Dont know about the future. 

Well cable operator business is loosing a lot due to satellite TV because of the high quality and plus many channels. 

Also if there is a cable strike. Cable comes to full halt. Such has what happened in bangalore due to recent riots.


----------

